

Dead Valley HTML5 game - GTA style Zombie Survival in a Randomly Generated World - dmcinnes
http://deadvalleygame.com
My newest game finally released!
Check this blog post for a video of gameplay:
http://dougmcinnes.com/2012/06/26/html5-game-dead-valley/&#60;p&#62;Thanks!
======
dmcinnes
My newest game finally released! Check this blog post for a video of gameplay:
<http://dougmcinnes.com/2012/06/26/html5-game-dead-valley/>

Thanks!

